# [RESOLVED] Icewind Dale Install Issue. Very Strange



## MikiemikeP (Jun 5, 2007)

I installed Icewind Dale and the Heart of Winter expansion on this machine (Desktop). The game was working fine, but for one reason or another I wanted to uninstall both and just re-install the icewind dale game with out the expansion. I uninstalled them from the shortcuts in the start menu, and searched my computer for files related to the games and deleted all those too.. includin shortcuts. I went to re-install the game, the AutoRun.exe start and the title screen comes up. I push install, the hourglass comes up next to my cursor as setup.exe starts (I verified this by checking the processes from the task manager) but InstallShield never starts, and the game won't install. I then tried to install it on my laptop, and it is installed there now, and there were no problems doing it. I then tried to install Icewind Dale II on my desktop, and the installshield works fine, but Icewind Dale still wont install.

My Computer Specs the best that I can name them for you would be..

Gateway Computer
Intel Pentium 2.0GHz
1024mb RAM
GeForce FX5200 AGP video

I am not sure what else you would want to know, I am computer friendly, but definately not a tech.

Please help if you can. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Icewind Dale Install Issue. Very Strange*

This is a long shot but it might work.. When you install any application that uses Installshield it places data in C:\program files\installshield information*
* Folder is hidden
The last time you installed it there may of been some kind of problem with the installation and the files in that directory may of been corrupted.
Just delete all folders inside and then try and install the game.
I had this problem with Rome: Total war after i uninstalled with an expansion pack. Then tried to re-install the game.


----------



## MikiemikeP (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Icewind Dale Install Issue. Very Strange*

Thank you very much for your reply. I was very hopeful that this would be the problem. I deleted all the files in c:\Program Files\InstallShield Information and tried to re-install, but unfortunately it still doesnt work.

Hopefully someone will have run into this before and will know how to fix this!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Icewind Dale Install Issue. Very Strange*

There may of been some registry files left behind when the game was installed. Try using this free 30-day trial of Tuneup Utilities 2007. Run everything in this program if you like. I will guaranty this program will increase your pc's speed by 200% and it will run faster. Its fixed over 2000 errors on my pc
http://www.tune-up.com/


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Icewind Dale Install Issue. Very Strange*

Hi,

I think Aus Karlos is on the right track here - you may have leftover files or registry entries. I would contact the people who created the game, and ask them to help you do a complete uninstall - including removing registry entries and stray files.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Icewind Dale Install Issue. Very Strange*

Registry was the first thing that came to mind for me. An automated cleaner for the registry should be the ticket, but manual work may be needed as well.


----------



## MikiemikeP (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Icewind Dale Install Issue. Very Strange*

That tuneup program is great. my computer seems to load faster... just got done running it! The disk 1 for Icewind Dale still will not install. I cleaned the registries and pretty much ran every test and repair / optimizer on my machine, saw that i deleted from the registry some icewind dale folders too.. so I was optimistic. Is there a way I can try to search for Icewind Dale stray files? The numbers and contact for Black Isle provided with the IWD game are no longer in service so they cannot help... of course.

Thanks for all the feedback, it is very helpful and much appreciated. Perhaps a fdisk and a reinstall of windows will fix the problem. By the way - the core system on my computer is windows 98 - i upgraded with the 100.00 upgrade disk to windows xp.. if that makes a difference.


----------



## Shadout (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Icewind Dale Install Issue. Very Strange*

I got the exact same problem with the install not starting after clicking the "Install" button. However, Ive never had the game installed before.

Did you install any new drivers etc between the first time install and the second?

Tried to run in Win98 compability mode etc. without any luck


----------



## MikiemikeP (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Icewind Dale Install Issue. Very Strange*

I did not install any new drivers. Actually I just re-installed windows xp.. well first 98se.. then the xp sp2 upgrade, and the disk still does the exact same thing.. what a jip...


----------



## Shadout (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Icewind Dale Install Issue. Very Strange*

A few hours after I had tried to install it multiple times (at least 10-20) I tried again, and it worked :S Hadnt changed anything in those hours. Really weird.


----------



## MikiemikeP (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Icewind Dale Install Issue. Very Strange*

woohoo. i finally just thought.. what if i tried to install without all these programs running, so i tried to install in safemode, and it is installing as we speak!! Problem solved!! (hopefully - never installed anything in safe mode before)


----------

